# Mtb Vs. Bmx



## killaking-flow (29. November 2002)

hi zusammen.

so was behindertes .... hab ich bis jetz! noch nich erlebt.

wir warn gestern zu 3. inna gruppe biken....(BERLIN - POTSDAMER PLATZ....)

sind grad am cruisen... kommen uns 10 kleine BMX BITCHES entgegen... da ruft einer : SCHWUCHTELN. HÄ ???
ich meine ,.... warum? 

DA KOMMT DOCH WIEDER DAS VORURTEIL : BMX SIND ALLE *******, UND MAN SOLLTE SICH IN SACHEN STYLE NICHT MIT IHNEN IDENTIFIZIEREN KLAR ZUM VORSCHEIN!!! die KACKKÖPPE haben doch anscheinend nix im schädel was normaler weise zum nachdenken da is.

ich hätte mich gern mit einem oda  mit allen gebattle´t.

ich kann vielleicht keine feeble grindes oda so... (wer weiss ob die das konnten)
dafür kann ich den nen langen pedalgrind zeigen...
oda wallrides, manuals, bunny hops.

ehrlich,... darüber könnte ich mich nur aufregen!?!! große gruppe großes maul!
fahrn die alleine, komm die irgendwann an: kann ich bei euch mit fahrn??? schleimsch****

das kann doch nicht wahr sein ! was kann man dagegen tun? hinterher fahrn und nen ast ins vorderrad werfen???


----------



## captainhowdy (29. November 2002)

jeden des seine finde ich... egal ob bmx oder mtb... 
cu
-howdy-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (29. November 2002)

pog' sie doch einfach um


----------



## SoBe (29. November 2002)

Da würd' ich drüber lachen! Reg' dich doch einfach nicht auf.


----------



## Traumfinder (29. November 2002)

Junge: Reg´ Dich nicht so auf, sonst wirste nich´ alt!   
Lass doch die Kids quatschen was sie wollen! Warst Dun anders? Ich für meinen Teil war auch so: Immer druff auf das was man nicht gerade selbst macht. Ich für meinen Teil hät´s (heute) mit ´nem Schulterzucken abgetan...


----------



## loop09 (18. Mai 2004)

Das thema müsste heißen BMX mit MTB
Ich fahr zum Beispile fast nur street und da fahr ich oft auch mit BMXer.
Nen haufen tricks kann man vom bmx lernen, und anders herum.
die geschichte von wegen "federgabelschwuchtel" hatte ich am anfang auch, aber da lächelt man einmal drüber hinweg und gut ist.
gerade bei relativ jungen disziplinen wie street kann man von bmxern ne menge tricks klauen. und>: besser mit bmxern fahren als allein...


----------



## headbug (18. Mai 2004)

Oder sagen 1 on 1 wenn sich andere einmischen holste deine Collegen, wenn du keine hast ists dein Pesch   
NE mal ehrlich ich würde mich auch drüber aufregen würde einen vom Rad schubsen und dann abziehen>>>ganz schnell<<<..
Dan hat sich die sache mit der großen frese auch schon erledigt


----------



## polo (18. Mai 2004)

Ich denke, es ist Zeit für eine erneute Auszeichnung für 
Wiederbelebung eines toten Threads

Allerdings mußte ich über meinen damaligen Post, das ich längst vergessen hatte, lachen!


----------



## Flatpro (18. Mai 2004)

???????????????????????????????????????????????
seit wann hamd en mtber mit bmxern n problem?
ich fahr bmx und fahre nur mit mtblern rum,
des is mir sowas von egal, ob da nu ne federgabel drin is oder nich....
hab ellich noch nie gehörtr, dass es ebi diesen gruüppen eine negative konfrontation gibt


----------



## Andy988 (18. Mai 2004)

Einfach zurückbeleidigen und wegziehen


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Mai 2004)

am lustgisten find ich so möchtegern streeter ,wenn ich z.B. mit helm an denen vorbei fahr und die lachen ein aus,da lach ich immer gern zurück  
drauf haben die absolut nix,nichmal ein bisschen was

mit mei dmr fahr ich fast täglich auf ner bmx race strecke und habe absolut keine probs mit denen und die keine mit mir

also von daher,nur wenn man mal mitn ccler lang fährt denken sie,sie wären die größten(also die die ich oben beschrieben hatte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (18. Mai 2004)

Ich mag es nicht, wenn ein MTBler sein MTB in ein BMX verwandeln will. Und viele Tricks sehen mit dem BMX einfach besser aus. Grinden ist etwas fürs BMX, nicht fürs MTB.

IMHO.


----------



## NRH (18. Mai 2004)

Gibt solche und solche. 

Gibt BMXer die meinen MTB wäre *******, und es gibt welche denen ist es egal. Und anderesrum genau so. 

In Augsburg in der Halle gab's z.B. nie stress deswegen (zumindest hab ich nie was mitbekommen...)


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (18. Mai 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Grinden ist etwas fürs BMX, nicht fürs MTB.
> 
> IMHO.



das bleibt doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## Flatpro (18. Mai 2004)

Crankflip schrieb:
			
		

> das bleibt doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen...


meine rede


----------



## kater (19. Mai 2004)

Crankflip schrieb:
			
		

> das bleibt doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen...



[ ] Du kennst die Bedeutung von IMHO.


----------



## a$i (19. Mai 2004)

machen wir uns nichts vor: street in seiner ursprüngliche forum ist bmx tradition. mitlerweile gehen viele mtbler darin auf, warum auch nicht. die mtbs entwickeln sich in richtung bmx (stahl, kleine frames, 24", starrgabel usw...). einige bmxer habe damit ein problem, weil ihr ursprüngliches areal jetzt auch von mtblern erobert wird, die sich trickmässig anpassen. das wird eben oft als modeerscheinung dargestellt.

meiner meinung muss das aber nicht in konkurenz enden, sondern in einem angenehmen miteinander. bmx profitiert schliesslich insofern, dass einige street mtbler wechseln, neue käufer für parts entstehen (was der bmx industrie sehr sehr gut tut!) und eben grössere interessengemeinschaften entstehen, die ihre interessen besser durchsetzten können (beantragung von arealen für parks usw..).

also: miteinander statt gegeneinander 

Bike: 1st AGENT!BIKES ORANGE!,NICOLAI BMXTB, *DRAGONFLY DFX*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. Mai 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag es nicht, wenn ein MTBler sein MTB in ein BMX verwandeln will. Und viele Tricks sehen mit dem BMX einfach besser aus. Grinden ist etwas fürs BMX, nicht fürs MTB.
> 
> IMHO.



da hast du vollkommen recht, find das auch gaga


----------



## Moshcore (21. Mai 2004)

ich denk mal das prob von den bmx´ern is jenes das es genügend scheiss leute auf mtb´s gibt und sicher auch umgekehrt aber ich bin ganz ehrlich ich geb ein fu..... auf alle mtb´ler und bmx´er wenn sie der meinung sind andere dissen zu müssen weil im endeffekt sind wir alle nur auf unseren 2 rädern unterwegs um ne gute zeit zu haben. Ich fahre nur mit skateboardern ob auf meinen mtb oder bmx durch die gegend weil die paar mtb´ler hier genauso verkackt denken und nur ne riesenfresse haben. Die sk8er hier sind ehrgeizig probieren immer was neues und man kann immer ne menge spass mit ihnen haben. Ich kenne nen haufen leute die bmx fahren und es voll akzeptieren das ich beides fahre (80% mtb/20% bmx) weil ich net ne riesenfresse habe vor den wie andere mtb´ler es immer gerne tun das is das problem die paar mtb´ler die stressen weil sie cool sind und die paar coolen bmx´er das sind diejenigen die solche gerüchte in die welt setzen. Ich denke wenn man offen und normal mit den leuten redet und fährt und man sich kennenlernt gibt es soetwas nicht. Egal ob sk8er,bmx´er oder mtb´ler wir sind alle doch aufs gleiche aus also PEACE.


2 Wheels 1 Lifestyle  ( meine meinung)


----------



## evil_rider (21. Mai 2004)

meine meinung dazu:


MTB suxx


*küsschen*   


alles was größer als 13" ist, größer als 24" durchmesser hat stinkt und hat keine lebensberechtigung ausserhalb vom DH/XC


----------



## Dirt-Joe (21. Mai 2004)

genau wegen solcher aussagen lieber evil zoffen sich mtb'ler und bmxer immer !


----------



## Banshee Rider (21. Mai 2004)

Naja mein Kumpel meint das die Leute die BMX fahren die sind, welche kein Geld für ein richtiges Bike haben.   

Ach BMX'er, solln sie doch machen was sie wolllen, wenn se mir blöd kommen lade ich sie gerne zu meinem Homedrop a la 5m ein. Mal sehen wer dann am Zug ist.


----------



## evil_rider (22. Mai 2004)

Konafreak schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mein Kumpel meint das die Leute die BMX fahren die sind, welche kein Geld für ein richtiges Bike haben.
> 
> Ach BMX'er, solln sie doch machen was sie wolllen, wenn se mir blöd kommen lade ich sie gerne zu meinem Homedrop a la 5m ein. Mal sehen wer dann am Zug ist.




komisch nru das jedes gute BMX teurer ist als die meisten kackstrippen hier im forum gell... weil 1500-2000 für nen BMX sind nix.   


und wenn ich dir erzähle was das BMX vom kumpel kostet kippste eh tot um    


und dein hammer 5m drop... auf sowas pissen BMXer, dann kommen die und springen nen 9m double und machen da dickste styles drüber....



p.s. dropps haben BMXer vor 5-7 jahren gemacht, da wars mal "in"... und da kannst du mit deinen pissigen 5m net mithalten, weil da wurden 4m ins FLAT gemacht mit 6bar und ohne federung....


wer nun wohl den längeren und härteren hat... wie immer BMXer


----------



## Banshee Rider (22. Mai 2004)

Hui....   

Droppen ohne Gabel ist ziemlich, hmm wie soll ich sagen... beschränkt? Naja wer das BEdürfnis hat sich seine Handgelenke zu zerstören der soll sich nur keinen Zwang antun, solls ruhig machen.   

Bist ziemlich von BMX überzeugt oder? Kannst ja mal nen Waldweg fahren mit richtig fetten ruppigen Stellen, mal sehen wann deine GElenke aufgeben.   
Ich bevorzuge da schon 200 Fw v+h.


----------



## JustTerr0r (22. Mai 2004)

captainhowdy schrieb:
			
		

> jeden des seine finde ich... egal ob bmx oder mtb...
> cu
> -howdy-



Genau haubtsache zwei Räder unterm Ar*** und Spass dabei


----------



## Knibbel (22. Mai 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> dann kommen die und springen nen 9m double und machen da dickste styles drüber....




so wie du ne


----------



## crazy-spy (22. Mai 2004)

also hier gibts da eigentlich auch kein stress! Kenne 3 BMXer hier relativ gut, mit den fährt man zusammen wenn man sich ma trifft und redet nen bischen, stress gibts net... nur in der halle in heerlen *G* Auch net wirklich, aber wenns zu voll wird werden die "mtbler" als erstes rausgeschmissen *hrhr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> komisch nru das jedes gute BMX teurer ist als die meisten kackstrippen hier im forum gell... weil 1500-2000 für nen BMX sind nix.
> 
> 
> und wenn ich dir erzähle was das BMX vom kumpel kostet kippste eh tot um
> ...



Hallo kleiner Evil!

Popcorn!!!!!!!!!! Applaus, ich hab noch nie so viel Prollerei in einer Packung erlebt, wenns nicht zu lang wär dann wäre es in meiner Signatur gelandet.

1. auch für ein MTB sind 1500-2000 Euro nix, du solltest mal den markt untersuchen, wir empfehlen dazu den "Bike-Workshop"
2. ja, vor 5-7 Jahren war droppen in, heute nicht mehr, weil selbst gelastin gelenkproteine den kaputten gelenken nicht mehr helfen können! Und wie geil und hart du bist hast du ja schon in anderen threads bewiesen "ich fahr auch noch mit 3 dutzend kaputten knochen rum und style wie ein Abgott!!!"
3. oh yeah, 4 meter ins flat, ohne federung, mit 6 bar aufn reifen, genau, suspension sucks your style down and so do healthy joints between your ****ing bones!

Gratulation, du machst dich voll zum Eimer!

MfG Stefan

P.S.: los Evil, laber los, sucke meinen style down, schenk mir den Stylelessaward, ich warte nur und freu mich drüber! Und bitte nicht vergessen über mein Bike zu lästern!

bei so viel Prollerei wird mir schlecht...


----------



## a$i (22. Mai 2004)

ihr seid ja auch selber schuld wenn ihr immer noch drauf eingeht...


die leute die sich hier streiten, wer härter, krasser und brutaler fährt sind meistens eh nur videoverwöhnte theoretiker!

"ich hab nen freund der einen kennt dessen mutters vaters bruder vom kumpel seiner cousine aber superkrass ist...**** off!"


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2004)

a$i schrieb:
			
		

> "ich hab nen freund der einen kennt dessen mutters vaters bruder vom kumpel seiner cousine aber superkrass ist...**** off!"



ey, und ich erst:

weißt du, mein bruder hat nen freund, der hat nen cousin, und von dem cousin der vater kennt nen kerl der ein freund des freundes des bruders des großvaters von X ist!!!! Weißt du wie geil der fährt!!!!


----------



## kater (22. Mai 2004)

Die Leute, die hier was von Droppen und Waldwegen faseln, halten mal die Klappe, kaufen oder leihen sich das Animal Can I eat Video und dann wird 20min lang gestaunt.

Dann, und erst dann, reden wir weiter. Keine Ahnung von nichts, aber an vorderster Front mitlabern.


----------



## Hausmeister (22. Mai 2004)

Ach ich muss einfach was sagen...hehehe....
Animal can i eat is ein schönes Video...und das beste daran is das Leute die so fahren es meistens nicht nötig haben sich mit irgendwelchem, mein Rad is  aber besser als deins Gelabber zu beschäftigen. Ich kenne zwar aus diesem Video niemanden persönlich, aber auch hier fahren genug Leute rum die ein ähnliches Level erreichen, und mit denen kann man einfach fahren gehn und aus. Klar gibt es immer mal Geplänkel über die Laufradgrösse, aber das ist ja wohl normal. Fahr beides und hab mit beidem kein Problem. Ich versteh die Leute nicht die Schwierigkeiten damit haben wenn jemand sich ein Rad so aufbaut wie er es für gut hält und einfach fahren geht damit. ..... Hier muss ich es mal mim Grafix halten...Peace


----------



## fr33r!d0r (23. Mai 2004)

Konafreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hui....
> 
> Droppen ohne Gabel ist ziemlich, hmm wie soll ich sagen... beschränkt



Also, ich weiss net, aber ich finds absolut net toll oder beneidenswert, wenn sich jemand irgendwo 5 meter runterstürzt, egal ob mit oder ohne federung.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Mai 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich weiss net, aber ich finds absolut net toll oder beneidenswert, wenn sich jemand irgendwo 5 meter runterstürzt, egal ob mit oder ohne federung.



irgendwo haste schon recht, es lebe der CC-Sport (sorry, aber das fetzt mir immer mehr)


Ich hab größten Respekt vor den BMXern, für das was sie tun und die kisten auf denen sie es tun  Genauso vor allen anderen Bikern auch, sogar den Rentnern die sich aufm Treckingbike durch die Botanik dreschen! 

Die einzigen vor denen ich keinen Respekt habe sind Prolls, Angeber, Technikposer, Stylegötter und Labersäcke, die dies sind könnens sicher auf sich beziehen. (sind größtenteils im DDD-Forum zu finden)

Nun genug zu dem Thema!

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Bunes007 (25. Mai 2004)

Hey damn it!
Bei uns fahren alle zusammen; SK8er, BMXer, DDDler!!!
Und es gibt nie Stress höchstens mal nen scherz oda so.... aba da lacht man bloß drüber und gut iss.

Was Evil angeht...
Meine Fresse nochma warum regt ihr euch über sowat auf!?!
Klar Evil prollt imma nen bissle zuviel rum weil er angeblich mehr drauf hat als andere. Lasst ihn doch! Beleidigt euch nicht hier im Forum! 
Macht ne gemeinsame Session und testet einfach wer der Bessere, Mutigere, Stylischere oda wat weiß ich is.

Aba dat is mir eh egal denn den meisten gehts nur darum SSppaaaaßß zu haben egal auf welcher Art von Radel! (Jeder auf der Art die ihm am besten gefällt)

Habt euch lieb und knuddelt!! 

PEACE
DaBene


----------



## PrimeX (30. Mai 2004)

Ist doch egal, wer was fährt, wer für was ist. Muss dich doch nicht interessieren, was die von dir halten, oder?

Die einen haben eben Style und nach 5 Jahren einen kapputen Rücken und kappute Knie.  
Die anderen haben auch Style nur ist deren rücken erst nach 10 Jahren kapput


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :-] (30. Mai 2004)

Sind BMX´er so darauf festgelegt das ihr Bike möglichist viel Kostet?  Das ist doch voll die ********


----------



## Moshcore (30. Mai 2004)

ne nuzr wenige bmx´er sind darauf aus richtig asche für ein rad auszugeben die meisten sind echt net so eher die mtb´ler sinds ja die so richtig viel geld ausgeben aber was hat das überhaupt mit den thema zu tun is doch egal wie viel kohle man ausgibt ich versuche immer so sparsam wie möglich zu sein aber ab und zu geht ma was kaputt oder funktioniert net so gut dann muss ma was neues her aber ich bin immer froh wenn mein rad gut läuft und dann kauf ich auch  nix


----------



## gosy (30. Mai 2004)

Wir habe alle 2 Räder am Rad und fahren Fahrrad. Und das macht uns Spass. Egal ob Strasse ,bergauf  oder bergab. Egal welches Rad. Jeder der seine Leistung bringt hat meinen Respekt    Egal auf welchem Rad.


----------



## Moshcore (30. Mai 2004)

ja das kann man uch 10000 ma noch sagen wissen wir schon bring ma lieber was neues    (spass net böse sein)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Mai 2004)

Joker schrieb:
			
		

> Wir habe alle 2 Räder am Rad und fahren Fahrrad. Und das macht uns Spass. Egal ob Strasse ,bergauf  oder bergab. Egal welches Rad. Jeder der seine Leistung bringt hat meinen Respekt    Egal auf welchem Rad.




das landet in meiner signatur!!! Grüße, der Stefan


----------



## aurelio (31. Mai 2004)

Hätte da noch nen sau blöden Spruch für Deine Signatur:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Mai 2004)

der steht schon auf meinem rahmen, der braucht nicht in meine signatur zu kommen du intelligenzbolzen. Bitte sei so lieb und nerv mich nicht weiter...

P.S. wenn man keine ahnung hat worums geht, du weißt, einfach mal Fresse halten...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (31. Mai 2004)

kann mir das mal einer schreiben, was da steht, ich kanns nämlich nicht lesen....


----------



## a$i (31. Mai 2004)

stefan shimano - die kleine aufregpuppe ???


whatever ...


----------



## aurelio (31. Mai 2004)

Jo... nich nur hässliches Rad, schreiben kann er auch nicht. Macht aber irgentwie Sinn der Spruch, regt sich über jeden Rotz auf...

Keinen Sinn macht das son kleiner, beinerasierender CC Freak wie Du meint er könnte irgentwas im BMX Forum beitragen. Schlimm genug das du im DDD mit deiner degressiv hin oder her, oder sonst irgenteinem Müll nervst.

Alter geh heim ich hab mit 100prozentiger Sicherheit mehr Ahnung vom BMX als sone pubertierende Aufregpuppe wie du.

Viel Spass beim weiteren Signaturensammeln


----------



## HILLKILLER (31. Mai 2004)

Erst mal schön das ihr nur bescheuert rum labert   

DANKE!

Nur bringt das niemanden was.
Diesen Zoff gibts überall ob nun ziwschen
BMXern u. MTBlern
MTBler u. Rennradler
PKW u. LKW
Motorrad u. PKW

Also hebt diesen scheiß nich so hervor es ist sicher das Normalste sachlich miteinander umzugehen...selbst wenn einem der Style oder weis ich des anderen nicht gefällt...
Wird doch möglich sein sich auf der Straße nich anzugaffen nur weil einer mitn CC Bike seine Runde dreht und genauso eben sich ein BMXer vermeintlich korperlich mehr zumutet. 
Es muss ja jeder allein wisen was ihm fun bringt...

Weiß ich warum ihr alle nur sau bescheuerte Vorurteile habt...probiert es aus dann könnt ihr mitreden...

Daher hauptsache zwei Räder   

HK


----------



## SuperT (1. Juni 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> meine meinung dazu:
> 
> 
> MTB suxx
> ...




ACH HALT DEINE FRESSE.... das nervt langsam!


----------



## Trailflyer (1. Juni 2004)

@evil

haste dir mal überlegt in was für einem forum du hier bist???geh bmx fahren verkauf deine 24" panzerfaust und lass uns alle in ruhe!!!


an den rest bin selber bmx gefahren hab nie probs mit MTB gehabt und umgekehrt auch nich!!!tja nun fahr ich mtb und bin auch sehr oft mit bmxern unterwegs und da gibbet nie probs!!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Juni 2004)

Und wieder streite ich mich mit mir selbst, ob ein Thema schon dann sinnfrei ist wenn viele Leute allesamt nur sinnfreies Zeug schreiben oder erst dann wenn gar keiner mehr was schreibt...

 

Beherrscht euch mal allesamt und personifiziert dieses grundlegende Problem nicht nur auf polarisierende Menschen hier im Forum, damit macht ihr nur deutlich warum dieses "Problem" zwischen beiden Seiten überhaupt besteht...mangelnde Souveränität nämlich.

Ansonsten muss ich hier bald zumachen, weil sich das hier nicht wirklich schön durchlesen lässt.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Juni 2004)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> mit deiner degressiv hin oder her, oder sonst irgenteinem Müll nervst.
> 
> Alter geh heim ich hab mit 100prozentiger Sicherheit mehr Ahnung vom BMX als sone pubertierende Aufregpuppe wie du.
> 
> Viel Spass beim weiteren Signaturensammeln



sorry, ist schonmal interessant dass du dir degressiv merken konntest, hat was mit hinterbaukinematik zu tun, Müll ist das nicht. Dein Stinky würde ohne jemanden der sich damit beschäftigt hat nicht so schön federn 

Ich hab mich nur über das Evilchen aufgeregt das wieder mal nur ******* schreibt. Obvious Error deinerseits.

Und ja, ich sammle weiter signaturen.

Aber aurelio, eins find ich noch sehr interessant: 
Ich kenn dich nichtmal, aber trotzdem projezierst du deine ganze Unsicherheit, Wut und Agressivität auf mich. Drohst mir schläge, beleidigst alle CC-ler, nennst mich ne Schwuchtel, Hass auf Minderheiten hast du also auch noch. 

Wenn du mich weiter dumm annervst dann werd ich mal bei Papa Rikman petzen gehen. Du bist nicht nur hier durch deine oftmals mehr oder weniger sinnfreien und auch oftmals nutzlosen Kommentare aufgefallen.

MfG Stefan, der auf die nächste Schimpfworteskapade wartet... 

P.S. Stefan Shimano - die kleine Aufregpuppe, so heißts

Der Spruch stammt aus nem Kalender von ner Bekannten, die hatte das sich mal ausgedacht. Shimano reimt sich so gut auf xxx (mein Name) und, die kleine Aufregpuppe, das war mal ein Werbespruch. Ich würds mit auf die Liste setzen, aber ich zitier mich nicht selber. Das wäre sinnlos.
Funktioniert hat der Talismann, seit Montage nicht ein einziger Unfall auf irgendeinem Trail


----------



## Banshee Rider (1. Juni 2004)

SuperT schrieb:
			
		

> ACH HALT DEINE FRESSE.... das nervt langsam!



Höhöhöhö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustinBMX (1. Juni 2004)

Ach der Krogentiale Hexaperiton is doch bei allen cerophan eradiierten Gefährten gleich. Warum streitet ihr also über so einen sensomotorischen Schund?

greetZ

Justin


----------



## Bunes007 (1. Juni 2004)

JustinBMX schrieb:
			
		

> Ach der Krogentiale Hexaperiton is doch bei allen cerophan eradiierten Gefährten gleich. Warum streitet ihr also über so einen sensomotorischen Schund?
> 
> greetZ
> 
> Justin


????????
Mein Google konnte dat net übersetzen!


----------



## JustinBMX (2. Juni 2004)

hm...ja is auch schwer zu verstehen! wenn ich mit meinem Studium und meiner Doktorarbeit fertig bin erkläre ich dir den gartialen ZUsammenhang gerne   



greetZ 

Justin


----------



## Skydan (2. Juni 2004)

Bezüglich der Beschuldigungen der kleinen BMX Bitches kann ich ebenfalls nur ein müdes Lächeln in mein Gesicht zaubern. Das war damals als ich geboardet bin genauso ... wir haben in meiner Stadt ein Skatepark, damals war er für Inliner und Skateboarder und BMX'er gleichermaßen. Ich komme früh Morgens mit meinem Board hin, sehe einen kleinen Haufen voll Inline Bitches und was muss ich da hören "Öh ein Skateboarder, verpiss dich lieber!". Von daher verstehe ich das, wie man sich fühlt, wenn man friedvoll irgendwo hinkommt um zu riden und man dann sowas dummes hört. Aber wir wissen doch alle, überall gibt es schwarze Schafe, es gibt auch unter MTB'lern Poser und Disser, die einfach nur Matsch im Hirn haben und sich ihre verbalen Möglichkeiten dementsprechend äußern. Also würde ich sagen, wen's aufregt, hat selber Schuld ... Wenn man derartige Sprüche hört, weis man wenigstens gleich, was man von den Typen halten soll. Aber bitte nicht verallgemeinern, es gibt auch die guten Jungs auf jeden Seiten.

Mfg Sky


----------



## freshman07 (2. Juni 2004)

Ich hab auch ein paar BMXer Kumpels und umso größer die Fahrgemeinschaft ist, mit der man unterwegs ist, egal ob Wald oder City desto mehr Fun hat man ganz klar, da kann man auch mit Skatern unterwegs sein!!! Egal ob 2 Reifen oder 4 Rollen Spaß kann man immer haben!  

sAMS


----------



## Bunes007 (2. Juni 2004)

Mensch Leude dat gibts doch net!?!+

*Wir sind doch alle Biker!* 
Pisst euch net so an wegen solchen blöden Sprüchen ihr seit doch net aus Zucker; da stehn wir doch drüber und können mit nem Lächeln weiterfahren.

Ansonsten einfach ne kleine Session den "kleinen" Großmäulern anbieten und... dann sind se auf einmal ganz "klein"!

Also RIDE ON!!!
Und pisst auf diese Wanne Be's!


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Juni 2004)

bei mir sind die BMXer in Darmstadt korekte Leute...hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probs. mit BMXern... vieleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich fast nen BMX habe, fehlt ja nich mehr viel , ne, ich mein nen Cruiser... egal. BMX =    denkt mal es gäb keine BMXer, dann würde es auch net so viel ausgefallene Trix geben...die MTBer würden z.B. lange brauchen, um auf die Idee zu kommen Nollie Crankflips to fakie Rodeoginds zu machen (wat ne Combo  )


----------



## Billy the Kitt (3. Juni 2004)

Also ich persönlich fahre ein MTB, wo ich auch bei bleiben werde. Aber ich bin letztes auch mal das BMX vom Kollegen gefahren find es eigentlich ab und zu mal richtig funny nen bisschen mit nem BMX rum zu cruisen. Aber ist ganz schon anstrengend mit dem BMX zu fahren. Also ich wäre für MTB.


----------



## Vitali (3. Juni 2004)

Also ich persönlich hatte noch kein negative Erfahrung mit MTBkern oder BMXern in Skate- oder Dirtparks gemacht. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich meistens mit den Bmxern besser zurecht komm...keine ahnung woran das liegt, die sprechen schonmal einen an und wirken meistens netter. 

Gruß, Vitali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (9. Juni 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute, die hier was von Droppen und Waldwegen faseln, halten mal die Klappe, kaufen oder leihen sich das Animal Can I eat Video und dann wird 20min lang gestaunt.
> 
> Dann, und erst dann, reden wir weiter. Keine Ahnung von nichts, aber an vorderster Front mitlabern.




Sagt mal Jungs,

Ich hab mir des jetzt mal gekauft das Video. Die fahren schon mit viel Style und haben echt was drauf. Aber das Video ist nicht nur monoton, sondern auch so ein richtiges Ghettovideo. Die fahren da an den abge****testen Spots in den miesesten Gegenden rum. Wäre nicht so mein Style. Ausserdem werden die wohl in 5 Jahren kappute Rücken haben, so wie die auf den Bikes hängen.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich MTB-Videos besser finde. Und ewr länger existiert interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Das ist eine Frage für Leute die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben.


----------



## kater (9. Juni 2004)

PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal Jungs,
> 
> Ich hab mir des jetzt mal gekauft das Video. Die fahren schon mit viel Style und haben echt was drauf. Aber das Video ist nicht nur monoton, sondern auch so ein richtiges Ghettovideo. Die fahren da an den abge****testen Spots in den miesesten Gegenden rum. Wäre nicht so mein Style. Ausserdem werden die wohl in 5 Jahren kappute Rücken haben, so wie die auf den Bikes hängen.
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich MTB-Videos besser finde. Und ewr länger existiert interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Das ist eine Frage für Leute die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben.



Anscheinend weisst du nicht, wer und was Animal sind/ist. Die Leute leben dort, wo sie fahren. New York City. Die Streetspots sind abwechslungsreich, komplex und teilweise sehr schwer zu fahren. Ferner weiss ich nicht, was du mit "auf den Bikes hängen" meinst und was das mit der Qualität eines Videos zu tun hat, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Jeder Sport macht den Körper kaputt. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Leute die Kräfte besser aufnehmen/abfedern könne, als du es mit dem Mountainbike je zu träumen wagst.

Nun zur Mononität: Bitte genauer erläutern. Das Video ist ein Meilenstein der BMX-Streetvideos.


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juni 2004)

PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal Jungs,
> 
> Ich hab mir des jetzt mal gekauft das Video. Die fahren schon mit viel Style und haben echt was drauf. Aber das Video ist nicht nur monoton, sondern auch so ein richtiges Ghettovideo. Die fahren da an den abge****testen Spots in den miesesten Gegenden rum. Wäre nicht so mein Style. Ausserdem werden die wohl in 5 Jahren kappute Rücken haben, so wie die auf den Bikes hängen.
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich MTB-Videos besser finde. Und ewr länger existiert interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Das ist eine Frage für Leute die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben.




typisch MTB pussy "da fahre ich nicht da sind böse jungs"   

das ist der unterscheid zwischen echten steetmoshern und pseudo MTB street fahren, die richtigen streetfahrer nehmen alles was sie bekommen und jammern nicht, sie machen einfach.

wenn ihr wüsstet auf was für spots ich und hendrik schon manchmal abgehangen haben, pseudo streetfahrer wäre nichtmal dadrauf gekommen das man das ding als spot nutzen kann.

und ich bezweifel das die in 5 jahren kaputte rücken haben, wenn man sich nen richtigen BMX anguckt dann wird man schnell erkennen das wenn er nen katzenbuckel macht nicht die wirbelsäule vorsteht wie beim normalen menschen sondern nur 2 muskelstränge, je einen links und rechts von der wirbelsäule.

p.s. ich finde MTB videos extrem langweilig, passiert kaum was, und wenn was passiert habe ich es vor 5-8 jahren schon in BMX vids gesehn, nur mit mehr flow und style(kleineres rad = mehr flow und style).

@ kater


----------



## Vitali (9. Juni 2004)

PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal Jungs,
> 
> Ich hab mir des jetzt mal gekauft das Video. Die fahren schon mit viel Style und haben echt was drauf. Aber das Video ist nicht nur monoton, sondern auch so ein richtiges Ghettovideo. Die fahren da an den abge****testen Spots in den miesesten Gegenden rum. Wäre nicht so mein Style. Ausserdem werden die wohl in 5 Jahren kappute Rücken haben, so wie die auf den Bikes hängen.
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich MTB-Videos besser finde. Und ewr länger existiert interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Das ist eine Frage für Leute die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben.



Ich weiß nich ob ich lachen oder weinen soll... 

Naja, ansonsten haben kater&evil schon alles gesagt


----------



## Moto (10. Juni 2004)

Ich finde das Animal Video gut weil es direkt zur Sache geht ohne Werbung, Intro oder irgendwelchen spezial Effekten. Was mir bei einigen Parts nicht gefällt ist das zuviel gemoscht(gegrindet) wird aber das kommt warscheinlich weil ich kein richtiger Streetmoscher bin.


----------



## PrimeX (10. Juni 2004)

Nach einem wiederholten Ansehen des Videos glaube ich mehr und mehr, dass man BMX und MTB kaum vergleichen kann, zumindest was solche Videos angeht. Das sind zwar zwei ähnliche gleiche Sportarten, beide auch ähnlich extrem, aber es geht wohl beim BMX um ganz andere Dinge/Tricks als z.B. bei Drop-/NS-/Freeridevideos.

Ich kann irgendwie bei den ganzen Grinds nicht besonders staunen, das mein ich. Das sind einfach teilweise langweilig Tricks, FÜR MICH. Lange Grinds auf Hand-rails sind ja noch schön zum anschauen, aber wenn dann solche Curb-action kommt... Naja. Trotzdem schon heftige Sachen, die da gezeigt werden.

Und das mit den Spots kann ich einfach erklären. Da ich sowieso kein Freund vom Streeten bin, sondern den Wald und seine natürlichen Spots bevorzuge, find ich diese Spots zwar lustig aber halt abge****ed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (10. Juni 2004)

Ich finde es schön, dass du dir das Video trotz deiner mehr oder weniger grossen Antipathie gegenüber der urbanen BMX-Disziplin "Strasse" gekauft hast; Respekt! Ich würde mir kein MTB-Video mehr kaufen, nur um zu sehen, ob es wirklich so gut ist, wie mir andere erzählen, 

Vielleicht bist du eher von einem Rampen/Dirtvideo ausgegangen, als du dir das Animal gekauft hast? Streetfahren ist von den Tricks her eher sehr technisch ausgelegt. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die vom einen Flachdach aufs andere Flachdach in 8m Höhe auf eine Distanz von ca. 4m einen Barspin werfen (hab ich in einer Werbung in der DIG gesehen. Das verbindet Strasse, Kreativität und eine ganz grosse Portion Mut. Ich zum Beispiel fahre seit längerem nur noch Strasse und kann mich an einem Objekt mehrere Stunden vergnügen. Auch wenn es nur ein Curb oder eine Ledge ist und ich meine Grinds mache. Aber das Ganze kann so abwechslungsreich sein - durch die vielfalt der Tricks und den dazugehörigen Kombinationen. Aber ich bin manchmal auch ganz gerne in der Natur (Schwimmen, spazieren, was auch immer) nur dann ohne Fahrrad.


----------



## a$i (10. Juni 2004)

> typisch MTB pussy "da fahre ich nicht da sind böse jungs"
> 
> das ist der unterscheid zwischen echten steetmoshern und pseudo MTB street fahren, die richtigen streetfahrer nehmen alles was sie bekommen und jammern nicht, sie machen einfach.
> 
> wenn ihr wüsstet auf was für spots ich und hendrik schon manchmal abgehangen haben, pseudo streetfahrer wäre nichtmal dadrauf gekommen das man das ding als spot nutzen kann.



eigendlich darf man auf so einen vollspastenschaiss garnix schreiben, aber wenn du auf der strasse genauso sprüche von dir lässt wie hier im forum, solltest du bei deinem aussehen nicht mehr lange leben. ich tippe ja eher dass du im keller übst, dich kann mit absoluter sicherheit kein "strassenkid" ertragen.


----------



## Bunes007 (10. Juni 2004)

a$i schrieb:
			
		

> eigendlich darf man auf so einen vollspastenschaiss garnix schreiben, aber wenn du auf der strasse genauso sprüche von dir lässt wie hier im forum, solltest du bei deinem aussehen nicht mehr lange leben. ich tippe ja eher dass du im keller übst, dich kann mit absoluter sicherheit kein "strassenkid" ertragen.



Muhahaha goiler Spruch!   

Aba leider hat Evil nicht ganz unrecht.
Er könnte aber schon versuchen seine Meinung, ohne jemanden zu beleidigen, rüberzubringen. (gilt für die meisten)

Greetz from 
DaBene


----------



## ModBossGeorgie (10. Juni 2004)

also ich habe evil fahren gesehen ...... ich war nicht sehr beeindruckt mehr 
DER HAT NIX DRAUF
als manuals ,x ups und fakie fahrern waren da nicht drin ausserdem mit´einer alu kiste der typ kann nix ist asi drauf alla nicht grüssen und denkt er kann fahren   kann er nicht .... ich finde wer nichts drauf halt sollte das maul nicht aufreisen "streetmosher " hahahahahahahah geh bitte 

naja scheiss drauf ich will evil rider nicht beleidigen aber ich hatte als ich gast in der i punkt halle war keinen alt zu guten eindruck von ihm

peace scheisst auf die diskusionen er braucht nicht reden den wenn er street moschen will ist das schwul mit einem alu teil haha .

na gut 

salut    

süss finde ich wie er auf aggro posted


----------



## Master | Torben (10. Juni 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> komisch nru das jedes gute BMX teurer ist als die meisten kackstrippen hier im forum gell... weil 1500-2000 für nen BMX sind nix.
> 
> 
> und wenn ich dir erzähle was das BMX vom kumpel kostet kippste eh tot um
> ...



Da hat wohl jemand zuviel Aggressionen! - Ganz ruhig bleiben!

Ich hab schon nen 5m Drop ins flat mit nem Hardtail gesehen - Live, ohne Sturz, ohne Rahmenbruch oder sowas...

Jetz mal im Ernst, Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wir doch letztendlich alle 'nur' auf Pedalen stehen, unseren Hintern auf nen Sattel pressen, den Lenker umklammern und zwei Räder bewegen!

Also was soll der Stress? Is doch jedem selbst überlassen was er und wie er fährt!


----------



## evil_rider (11. Juni 2004)

ModBossGeorgie schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe evil fahren gesehen ...... ich war nicht sehr beeindruckt mehr
> DER HAT NIX DRAUF
> als manuals ,x ups und fakie fahrern waren da nicht drin ausserdem mit´einer alu kiste der typ kann nix ist asi drauf alla nicht grüssen und denkt er kann fahren   kann er nicht .... ich finde wer nichts drauf halt sollte das maul nicht aufreisen "streetmosher " hahahahahahahah geh bitte
> 
> ...




lol, bist du bist der kleine kacker der allen im weg rumgefahren ist, und nebenbei ausschaut wie 10   

hätte ja netviel gefehlt dann hättest was von wilke zuhören bekommen, waren alle ganz schön angepisst das du immer im weg gefahren bist(inkl. meiner wenigkeit), selbst hendrik der normal nix sagt hat sich über dich ausgelassen.

und mal nebenbei... ich habe an dem abend mehr gerissen als du(wollen wir hendrik fragen ?)
und im übrigen war es mehr als manuals & fakie fahren   

tabletops, x-ups, seatgraps, manual to switch, manual to feeble to fakie, transver manual, downsides, 180 to fakie to fufanu, fakie airs, allyhoops, nose-wheelies, pedal-stall, disaster, sprokedgrind auf meiner guten coolchain 

was vergessen ?


und klar habe ich dich gegrüßt, sogar die hand gegeben(alzheimer in dem alter ?)

[edit] warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich vor nem milchbubi ?


----------



## rotznas (11. Juni 2004)

evil tu der menschheit mal nen gefallen und hör auf so rum zu prollen das wird ja langsam unerträglich! wir wissen doch mittlerweile alle das du der beste bist! deshalb musst du uns das ja nicht noch öfter mitteilen!!


----------



## Spielverderber (11. Juni 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> (wollen wir hendrik fragen ?)



who the **** is hendrik ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Typen wie evil Freunde haben.

so nebenbei: In seinem Profil verweist evil auf http://www.richi-engineering.de/. In der Galerie dieser Website sind nur "suspensionbikes" abgebildet. Ich glaube, unser evil träumt heimlich von einem richtigen Bike und hat nicht die nötige Asche dafür. Wer weiss ? Vielleicht sollen wir mal Hendrik fragen ?


----------



## Bunes007 (11. Juni 2004)

Spielverderber schrieb:
			
		

> who the **** is hendrik ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Typen wie evil Freunde haben.
> 
> so nebenbei: In seinem Profil verweist evil auf http://www.richi-engineering.de/. In der Galerie dieser Website sind nur "suspensionbikes" abgebildet. Ich glaube, unser evil träumt heimlich von einem richtigen Bike und hat nicht die nötige Asche dafür. Wer weiss ? Vielleicht sollen wir mal Hendrik fragen ?



Sach ma wie dumm biste eigentlich?
Du bist August 2003 dabei und weißt nicht, das Evil erst seit kurzem eine Starrgabel drinne hat?
Und außerdem is sein Rad einfach nur goil! Ok mir würde nen Stahlrahmen besser gefallen aber egal... wenn er Evil gefällt.

Und im Übrigen haste wohl aucvh noch net geschnallt, das Fahrkönnen nicht soooo viel mit der Technik des Bikes zutun hat.
(durch Federgabel über 80mm FW versauste dir bei Sreet und Dirt den Fahrstil IMHO )


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2004)

Spielverderber schrieb:
			
		

> who the **** is hendrik ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Typen wie evil Freunde haben.
> 
> so nebenbei: In seinem Profil verweist evil auf http://www.richi-engineering.de/. In der Galerie dieser Website sind nur "suspensionbikes" abgebildet. Ich glaube, unser evil träumt heimlich von einem richtigen Bike und hat nicht die nötige Asche dafür. Wer weiss ? Vielleicht sollen wir mal Hendrik fragen ?



hendrik ist evils schützling der super fährt und laut evil einen vertrag bei last hat, hendrik wird von meiner quelle als netter zurückhaltender mensch beschrieben. Dabei hatte ich nur nach Evil gefragt, den kannte die quelle nicht mal...

Gruß, der Stefan

P.S. man sollte ein Schwanzvergleich-Forum hinzufügen damit sich die ganzen leutz mal ordentlich austoben und sich hier nicht so bearbeiten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (11. Juni 2004)

> (durch Federgabel über 80mm FW versauste dir bei Sreet und Dirt den Fahrstil IMHO )



wer gibt diesem typ endlich mal eine sperre, damit das forum nicht immer weiter mit verrotteter gehirnkrankheit beschmiert wird !?

bunes007, du machst deinem name alle ehre, bist eben ein richtiger bunnes...


----------



## Vitali (11. Juni 2004)

a$i schrieb:
			
		

> wer gibt diesem typ endlich mal eine sperre, damit das forum nicht immer weiter mit verrotteter gehirnkrankheit beschmiert wird !?
> 
> bunes007, du machst deinem name alle ehre, bist eben ein richtiger bunnes...




IMHO steht ja nicht umsonst inner Klammer... 

Seine Meinung, Evil sagt: zum streeten braucht man gar keinen FW...der anderes sagt...blabla...was weis ich, ist ja auch egal...


----------



## Bunes007 (11. Juni 2004)

a$i schrieb:
			
		

> wer gibt diesem typ endlich mal eine sperre, damit das forum nicht immer weiter mit verrotteter gehirnkrankheit beschmiert wird !?
> 
> bunes007, du machst deinem name alle ehre, bist eben ein richtiger bunnes...



Mann du Gurke!
Hast wohl keine Ahnung wofür IMHO steht?
Ach und seit wann bringst du Assi äh a$i wat ordentliches zustande?


----------



## AerO (12. Juni 2004)

bannt ihn, bannt ihn, bannt ihn!
schwing dich auf deinen 125iger rennrasenmäher und reite vom hof!


----------



## Bunes007 (12. Juni 2004)

Ey du WannaBe wat willst du denn? *auslach*

edit: Is ja echt schlimm hier da bracuh man bloß ma Evils Meinung vertreten und sofort wird man hier blöd angemacht. tztztz *kopfschüttel*


----------



## rotznas (12. Juni 2004)

ey du schwerer bunnes piss mein dude net an du schwerer hejel


----------



## rotznas (12. Juni 2004)

kieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juni 2004)

rotznas schrieb:
			
		

> kieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




sorry, aber ich hab dich für meine signatur zitiert... ...und du kommst auf die weihnachtsliste, da werd ich den scheiß wohl ins KTWR stellen


----------



## rotznas (12. Juni 2004)

vielen dank 
ein traum geht in erfüllung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunes007 (12. Juni 2004)

Oh mann is dat goil ich krieg vom auslachen schon Muskelkater!!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juni 2004)

Bunes007 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mann is dat goil ich krieg vom auslachen schon Muskelkater!!!






.....


----------



## rotznas (12. Juni 2004)

kieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Desertsandman (12. Juni 2004)

Ey Rotznase jetzt sei ma ruhig!
Du schreibst echt nur Müll aber der is wenigstens lustig!


----------



## 24 reider (12. Juni 2004)

also leute sowas dumes zu schtreiten was man fert ich selber habe auch so gut wie ales ausbrbirt am geilsten ist bmx und mtb aber ich hate ma ein  bmx das da warn scheiss teile dran wurde auch aus gelach ich habe mich aber nich klein krigen lasen und geübt und geübt (und fun gehabt) jetse krig ich einiges hin sgt keiner mer was es wird imer assi geben den einfach sgen wie dumm die sind hilft dan vor der nase rocken und eis zwei dinger zin und es ist ruhe




(nicht bechwern habe in deuch nie auf gepast)


----------



## rotznas (12. Juni 2004)

vielen dank lieber sandmann

für dich gibt es jetzt noch ein extra kieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JakobL (13. Juni 2004)

was für ein mist thread, der hätte ja schon vor 2 seiten zugemacht werden sollen!
vorallem wundert mich das sich nach bremerhavens post nichts geändert hat!

so viele unsinnige diskussionen in einem thread habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen!
und wieviele vorurteile hier geschürt wurden, ist ja schlimmer als bei den rassisten...

geht mal wieder ordentlich rad fahren und falls ihr nicht mit bmxer/mtblern oder sonst wem klar kommt solltet ihr euch mal fragen wieso und wenn ihr nicht drauf kommt solltet ihr wohl besser alleine fahren!


----------



## Flatpro (13. Juni 2004)

wenn du den thread ******* findest, dann lies ihn doch nich  
lass die doch ruhig ma labern, obwohl das größtenteils nichts mitm topic zu tun hat, wobei man gewisse parallelen ziehen könnte


----------



## JakobL (13. Juni 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du den thread ******* findest, dann lies ihn doch nich
> lass die doch ruhig ma labern, obwohl das größtenteils nichts mitm topic zu tun hat, wobei man gewisse parallelen ziehen könnte



naja stimmt schon, aber ich finde das musste mal gesagt werden!
außerdem wollte ich die negative atmosphäre beibehalten


----------



## Flins (14. Juni 2004)

Blub

<--- Wollte auch mal was ohne Sinn sagen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Juni 2004)

Und zu isser !

Glückwunsch!


----------

